# Need input with PERSUASIVE SPEECH topic



## matthew11v25 (Nov 14, 2006)

I have to give a persuasive speech at my college in a few weeks. I would love to do the speech on something related to God, scripture...essentially relevant to my faith that could be profitable for the class. 

Where I need advice and input is effectively selecting a workable topic.

Here are the firm requirements:

8-10 minutes only with 5-10 minutes of Q and A to follow.
nothing on abortion.
no "proselytizing" (although this does allow for topics on Christianity...just no "preaching")
my audience: 25 students...about 3 are professing Christians, and the rest are Atheist/"Agnostic"
Obviously it cannot be logically fallable or lacking support since classmates/ professor are looking to shoot holes in whatever is presented.

What would be a good topic to argue given my audience and other requirements? 


any help would be appreciated.
matt


----------



## Kevin (Nov 15, 2006)

"Something about God" is pretty broad...and I don't know you or the school so...

How about the 'reliability of the NT record' sort of a rundown of the mss evidence that gives us confidence (humanly speaking) that it is a reliable document? Not a 'this is Gods word" but more of a this is a trustworthy human document that is what it claims to be (thus Gods word).

This may not be the prefered apologetic method for a debate, but this is not a debate. Also this lets you use Dan Browns book in your intro (most of the class has prob. seen the movie at least) should grab attention with that.


----------



## Romans922 (Nov 15, 2006)

You could preach the gospel.


----------



## matthew11v25 (Nov 16, 2006)

Romans922 said:


> You could preach the gospel.



Most likely an automatic fail according to my teacher. Although I love the idea.


----------



## alwaysreforming (Nov 16, 2006)

How about a speech on the resurrection?
You could talk about how it was really Jesus on the cross (not Judas).
How the tomb was guarded; the testimony of the eyewitnesses; how the grave was found empty; how Jesus appeard to more than 500 people; and how the disciples had everything to lose and nothing to gain if they in fact did NOT see Jesus risen.

Then you can defend your points as they're challenged afterwards. Its a big enough topic to serve your ends, and its not so big that the rebuttal questions at the end would be all over the board. They'd probably be pretty narrow and specific, which would help in preparing your defense.


----------



## matthew11v25 (Nov 16, 2006)

Thanks for the replies. I am going for the reliability of the New Testament. It was ok'd and I have plenty of books on it. Plus, it should generate plenty of questions and challenges (which would be fun). Please pray that God would use me in defending his word...presentation is in a couple weeks.


----------

